
Is integer training insufficient for deep nets? (big implications for DL chips) - deepnotderp
https://openreview.net/pdf?id=BJ_MGwqlg
======
deepnotderp
Basically, they show that 40-bits(!!) are necessary for GoogLeNet inference
whereas only 16 are necessary with floats. Additionally they show that XNOR-
net for GoogLeNet doesn't converge.

